# 2005 cross bikes



## fred2 (Jun 21, 2005)

is the BIANCHI CROSS CONCEPT 03', 04', or 05' and or the BIANCHI CROSS VELOCE
05' LIGHTWEIGHT??? if so, how much do they both weigh stock? how well do they both perform? in terms of...durability? what's up with that scandium aluminum stuff? how strong is that stuff? Can somebody breif me about Bianchi's scandium? Heads up!, I really dont know much about cyclocross bicycles but they appeal to me moreover as opposed to typical road bikes. NO I do not cyclocross but i do like how cyclocross bicycles are designed. With that in mind after medium diligent research on road bicycles in general i have come to find cyclocross bicycles more favorable and the reasong being, I will be using the bike for everyday commute which means i will be driving though diverse road sufaces and or dirt perhaps.I Iam open for any suggestion, but i'm curious and interested in the BIANCH CC and the veloce because of it carbon rear triangles, and fork frametry and not mant crossbikes have the dual combination at least that i know of. Well i hooe some may be able to help me out in some way! Thanks a million!


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

fred2 said:



> fork frametry


sounds like Will Farrel doing George Bush.

Regardless, I have a friend who commutes, trains and races the CC and it works quite well. He feels it's a good basic rig for the $.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*have a pre carbon rear model*

love it. very smooth ride for an Al bike. (Scandium added to alloy Aluminum). I've heard it fatigues faster but not sure. Race, commute, it's my swiss army bike. if you are going mostly for commute ya might want an Axis. it has mounts for racks, is a tad heavier and a tad stouter.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*footnote*

I'm not really sold on CF rear triangles for cross. CF will provide some Hi Freq dampening but isn't going to increase bump complaince. please check pix of P-R this season. not too many CF /AL bikes in the race. I figure the pros and their mechanics know better than I.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*I have the Axis...*

and love it. For commuting it might be the better choice, price not being the only factor. To the extent that you are lugging stuff around, or dealing with serious climbs, the triple might be another plus. Solid bike, give it a spin.


----------



## flyweight (Mar 7, 2002)

*CF stays are mostly a production cost cutting move*

All those CF stays you see exist first and foremost because they're cheaper. Also they give companies something new to sell. 

On a conventional seatstay arrangement you have 6 welds and 6 cuts/miters to perform. On a CF seatstay you have only 1. Also the aluminum plug end of CF stays is extra long allowing one unit to be used on any size of frame. With conventional butted stays you need a different size for every size or two that you produce. For small builders this is a non issue. For a large builder like Fairly or Merida (2 of the largest bike producers out there) it can be a major cost savings.


----------



## fred2 (Jun 21, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> love it. very smooth ride for an Al bike. (Scandium added to alloy Aluminum). I've heard it fatigues faster but not sure. Race, commute, it's my swiss army bike. if you are going mostly for commute ya might want an Axis. it has mounts for racks, is a tad heavier and a tad stouter.


Interesting. So you use the Axis for commute? how much does it weigh? I'm sure the
Axis bike is great commuter bike, *but would you by any chance know the weight of a stock Bianchi cross veloce, or perhaps the Cross Cross concept?* I have'nt a found an LBS that has one in stock. Unfortunate on my part they have to order one for me but i'm trying cut the corners to the extent by comparing the weight of different bikes. *I'M GOING FOR THE LIGHTEST CYLOCROSS BIKE I CAN GET ON! * i will be doing a commute but I wont be needing a rack it's just not needed, considering a 2-3 mile drive one way and another. I just carry that lightweight Nike drawstring backpack for a few snacks and a small bottle of water. The reason I want lightweight is just because I LIKE LIGHTWEIGHT! And wont be doing any stunts etc. your typical cyclocrossers do, but will bet going from road suraces do unfinished roadsufaces and maybe some grass or gravel!
*But I would be so thankful If you or anyone could give me the WEIGHT specs on The BIANCHI CROSS VELOCE AND THE CROSS CONCEPT*! Thanks a million!!!


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

fred2 said:


> Interesting. So you use the Axis for commute? how much does it weigh? I'm sure the
> Axis bike is great commuter bike, *but would you by any chance know the weight of a stock Bianchi cross veloce, or perhaps the Cross Cross concept?* I have'nt a found an LBS that has one in stock. Unfortunate on my part they have to order one for me but i'm trying cut the corners to the extent by comparing the weight of different bikes. *I'M GOING FOR THE LIGHTEST CYLOCROSS BIKE I CAN GET ON! * i will be doing a commute but I wont be needing a rack it's just not needed, considering a 2-3 mile drive one way and another. I just carry that lightweight Nike drawstring backpack for a few snacks and a small bottle of water. The reason I want lightweight is just because I LIKE LIGHTWEIGHT! And wont be doing any stunts etc. your typical cyclocrossers do, but will bet going from road suraces do unfinished roadsufaces and maybe some grass or gravel!
> *But I would be so thankful If you or anyone could give me the WEIGHT specs on The BIANCHI CROSS VELOCE AND THE CROSS CONCEPT*! Thanks a million!!!



If weight is such a concern, have you looked at the Cannondale? If you want I can stop by the LBS and get mine weighed with knobby tires, bottle cages, dirt mud and mini-pump. I don't know the price range of the Bianchi's but I got mine last fall for $1,100. The model with disk brakes is about $1,500 IIRC


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

fred2 said:


> Interesting. So you use the Axis for commute? how much does it weigh? I'm sure the
> Axis bike is great commuter bike, *but would you by any chance know the weight of a stock Bianchi cross veloce, or perhaps the Cross Cross concept?* I have'nt a found an LBS that has one in stock. Unfortunate on my part they have to order one for me but i'm trying cut the corners to the extent by comparing the weight of different bikes. *I'M GOING FOR THE LIGHTEST CYLOCROSS BIKE I CAN GET ON! * i will be doing a commute but I wont be needing a rack it's just not needed, considering a 2-3 mile drive one way and another. I just carry that lightweight Nike drawstring backpack for a few snacks and a small bottle of water. The reason I want lightweight is just because I LIKE LIGHTWEIGHT! And wont be doing any stunts etc. your typical cyclocrossers do, but will bet going from road suraces do unfinished roadsufaces and maybe some grass or gravel!
> *But I would be so thankful If you or anyone could give me the WEIGHT specs on The BIANCHI CROSS VELOCE AND THE CROSS CONCEPT*! Thanks a million!!!


If you want lightweight get all Al or all scandium without carbon fiber stays. When the cx concept went from all scandium to cf rear end it added 100g or so to the frame weight. How much of a factor is cost in you quest for the LIGHTEST CROSS BIKE? The Bianchi's weigh 19-23 lbs (don't have one in the shop right now to weigh) but have a heavy fork, heavy bars/stem, heavy wheels, heavy seatpost, heavy tires............all for about $2400. The lightest 'cross bikes out there are 16.5-17.5 lbs. This includes the lightest bar/stem/seatpost/brakes/wheels/tires/cranks/bb/fork out there for more like $4000-6000. If you want REALLY LIGHT your best bet won't be a complete stock bike.


----------



## fred2 (Jun 21, 2005)

Barbarella said:


> If you want lightweight get all Al or all scandium without carbon fiber stays. When the cx concept went from all scandium to cf rear end it added 100g or so to the frame weight. How much of a factor is cost in you quest for the LIGHTEST CROSS BIKE? The Bianchi's weigh 19-23 lbs (don't have one in the shop right now to weigh) but have a heavy fork, heavy bars/stem, heavy wheels, heavy seatpost, heavy tires............all for about $2400. The lightest 'cross bikes out there are 16.5-17.5 lbs. This includes the lightest bar/stem/seatpost/brakes/wheels/tires/cranks/bb/fork out there for more like $4000-6000. If you want REALLY LIGHT your best bet won't be a complete stock bike.


*VERY INFORMATIVE!* Thanks a bundle!!!
but here comes the q's?* Which is lighter scandium or alluminum?* And why are the Bianchi's CV or CC cross bikes have heavy fork? are not they carbon fiber? and you mean to tell me thet their overall parts are heavy?Even the cross concept with it's ultegra components? Interesting! *I'm shocked that carbon seatstays actually added weight to the frame?** I am thankful for your input. thanks. But, can you help me get started perhaps some mere suggestions, ideas, tips,(money saving for the most part), what's light? where to go for best deals? Hook it me up with all types types of feedback if your willing and able! I'm trying to stay within the $1,400.00 range or less( and that's a big OR!!!)
but say what you may in terms of advice etc! your the best!!!*


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

fred2 said:


> *VERY INFORMATIVE!* Thanks a bundle!!!
> but here comes the q's?* Which is lighter scandium or alluminum?* And why are the Bianchi's CV or CC cross bikes have heavy fork? are not they carbon fiber? and you mean to tell me thet their overall parts are heavy?Even the cross concept with it's ultegra components? Interesting! *I'm shocked that carbon seatstays actually added weight to the frame?** I am thankful for your input. thanks. But, can you help me get started perhaps some mere suggestions, ideas, tips,(money saving for the most part), what's light? where to go for best deals? Hook it me up with all types types of feedback if your willing and able! I'm trying to stay within the $1,400.00 range or less( and that's a big OR!!!)
> 
> The fork is a winwood fork vs an alpha q or reynolds fork. The ultegra components are a fine weight, what I'm talking about is everything else. Kalloy seatpost vs easton ec90, kalloy bars/stem vs ritchey carbon wcs, ksyrium elite wheels/kenda tires vs american classic 350's w/vitttoria mastercross tires (this is a tough part of the bike b/c too light will break in the dirt). In the $1400 range you would be looking at the bianchi axis or the felt cx bike. Both would be similiar in weight and heavier than a cx concept but a perfectly good ride that can be lightened as the wallet permits. Really light never comes cheap.*


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*I don't get it*

If you're not racing and are planning to use a CX bike to commute, why are you so concerned about a lightweight bike? I understand your interest in commuting on a CX bike but a commuter should have very different priorities than someone who's racing 'cross and it's the latter category which would care the most about their bike weight.

Commuters generally care about things like reliable components, fittings for racks and fenders, and durable materials. These ideas seem contrary to your original line of questioning. After all:

Light + Cheap = Fragile

and fragile bikes make lousy commuters. 

It's your money and you can spend it anyway you want. However, if you want a reliable commuter CX bike, I'd worry less about lightweight bikes.

You list that you own a Motobecane Phantom Cross in your profile. What don't you like about that bike?

- khill


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*If You Read My Post Correctly*

you wouldn't be yelling. see I said SCANDIUM that is the cross concept not the AXIS. so my points were about THE CROSS CONCEPT and MINE IS FRIGGIN LIGHT especially for a 61. it's lighter than my Merckx Roadie, methinks it is 19ish in race dress. VELOCE will weigh close as only difference is Campy Spec. see RACERS like light as they have to hoist and run with the friggin thing 2-3 times a lap for an hour. Mine CROSS CONCEPT is so light I worry about THE SCANDIUM fatiguing and failing. Alas the Cross Concept also is a RACE BIKE as it has no room to mount panniers or racks and therefore only makes an ideal commuter if you HAVE A LOCKER AND A SHOWER at work like I do.

the other issue is durability as others mentioned, light race bikes tend to die and have to be replaced. So if commute is your main gig it is these aforementioned REASONS I suggested the Axis (more practical).

fork on both are Winwood (Sintema) Alloy Steerer which is where weight coms from. Al stays are lighter than CF as they are thinner walled, have less material. RE: Sacndium, SCANDIUM is an ALUMINUM ALLOY. it is an additive to Al that allows very thin (READ LIGHT) pipes to be made saving weight and maintaining structural integrity.

other posters have confirmed the reasons I suggested the Axis. I love my CC, I race it and commute on it. I never use the K's offroad as they are too expensive and time losing to fix, I'm already out 2 months waiting for the rear to return.

so by all means get either the CC or the CVeloce, they are both great bikes. I'd go Veloce as I prefer Campy especially on Italian Bikes which I assume has to be important to a man of your moniker.


----------



## lodgeone (Jan 22, 2004)

*My Axis Weighs a Ton*

..that is in the Public Enemy sense, of course. I am just repeating what others have said...look at the Axis. I don't have the exact weight, but have made several changes to it as needed. The thing is a rock. I use it for single track, long road rides, a little cross racing (hopefully more soon!), and commuting down and back up a mountain. As the reviews of the Axis say....my road bike and mountain bike are just hanging in the basement since I got this ride. You can go custom weight weenie with the difference in cost between it and the CC. Though I believe the wheels are rather light compared to even higher priced wheels. I have had no problem with them and have put them through a lot....of course I am not that heavy either @~150. Another plus on the 05 AXIS....matte black with celeste. As if you can make a Bianchi sexier! DO IT.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

*Get dowwwnnn. . .(nm)*

. . .


----------

